# Plywood Q:



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I have some 7/16", 5 ply plywood scrap leftover from a job and wonder if it would be suitable for small slingshots powered by Tex light tubing. I know some pfs frames are even thinner, but they may also be made from the multiplex. The plywood in question is extraordinarily smooth and free of knots and voids. It was purchased from a local builder's supply and is some of the finest, whitest and smoothest that I have seen outside of cabinet grade or multiplex. I am thinking of making a couple small shooters with light tubing and assume that it would suffice for light target shooters.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks for your time,

VS


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

VillageSniper said:


> I have some 7/16", 5 ply plywood scrap leftover from a job and wonder if it would be suitable for small slingshots powered by Tex light tubing. I know some pfs frames are even thinner, but they may also be made from the multiplex. The plywood in question is extraordinarily smooth and free of knots and voids. It was purchased from a local builder's supply and is some of the finest, whitest and smoothest that I have seen outside of cabinet grade or multiplex. I am thinking of making a couple small shooters with light tubing and assume that it would suffice for light target shooters.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


I have made small slingshots from 1/4 inch plywood with no problems. 7/16 inch should be plenty strong enough.


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Henry,

I assumued it was strong enough for light tubes. Once it warms up enough for a woods walk, I am going to get some natural forks and make some ring shooters. Your work has inspired me to try em out.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

should be strong enough for any rubber


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I had the same question about some thicker plywood, thanks guys


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Some cheaper or less expensive ply can be riddled with voids, and these can be central and hard to detect especially in the lower forks, but usually its ok, just be cautious...


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

It's only 5 ply as well - higher quality ply has more layers. I'd say you'll likely be fine, but watch out for any delamination.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

can the void be filled with something like superglue if there is not much of a void in the layers. I'm new to board cuts. It seems like I didn't pay much for the oak plywood sheet so it's most likely "not the best"


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

If there is a.void in the ply that may cause a problem,.the chances are you wont see it until too late,....that's the problem... 
If you have enough to spare, get a few off cuts or smaller un usable pieces, and cut into.them to see how solid the construction of the ply is... chances are that you will be ok, but patience practice and cautuon save eyes...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Go for it


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

it is a 5/8" plywood board and I cut out a fork and i could see some pinhole voids in the ply, like 1/16" maybe 1/8" . How can I tell when to trash a fork or can I just inspect the slingshot before and after a session. to make sure it's holding up. I love my eyes, but I'm also a poker player so I'll take a gamble once in a while


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Nicholson said:


> it is a 5/8" plywood board and I cut out a fork and i could see some pinhole voids in the ply, like 1/16" maybe 1/8" . How can I tell when to trash a fork or can I just inspect the slingshot before and after a session. to make sure it's holding up. I love my eyes, but I'm also a poker player so I'll take a gamble once in a while


I can't find good quality plywood. Most of my small forks have voids. I fill them with plastic wood. If there are visible voids in the forks, I trash them. I pull test each to 50 pounds pull on each fork. 550 paracord and a digital fish scale work well for this test. I figure if it can withstand 50 lbs on each fork, it will most likely hold up to the 10~15 pound bands I use. I've never had a plywood fork break.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks! Henry, That sounds very legitamate. gotta find a fish scale


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

You should be fine!!, especially if its a smaller slingshot. Keep us posted!


----------

